# [Heisec] Bundesregierung will weiterhin e-Rechnungen ohne digitale Signatur



## Newsfeed (19 Juli 2011)

Berlin hält an dem Ziel fest, die Ausstellung und den Versand elektronischer Rechnungen so zu vereinfachen, dass diese nicht länger mit einer qualifizierten digitalen Signatur versehen werden müssen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------



## saremo (26 Juli 2011)

Aber Vorsicht! Die Feststellung eine E-Rechnung wäre auch „ohne qualifizierte digitale Signatur gültig“ darf nicht mit Abschaffung der Signatur oder einem völlig ungeschützten Versand elektronischer Rechnungen verwechselt werden.

Neu eingeführt durch die RL 45/2010 EU (änderte die RL 112/2006) ist lediglich, dass seit 01.07.2011 auch ein organisatorisches Verfahren –„ verlässlicher Prüfpfad“ (Audit-Trail) -- als Verfahren zulässig geworden ist. Was das ist und wie man dieses Verfahren einsetzen kann ist in folgendem Aufsatz beschrieben:

Raoul Kirmes, "Zum Stand der Liberalisierung von Sicherungsvorschriften für elektronische Rechnungen. Nachschau auf einen Pyrrhussieg der „Ent-Bürokraten“ erschienen in der Zeitschrift „die Steuerberatung" (StB), Stollfuss Verlag, 7/2011, , 299 bis 310. (http://www.die-steuerberatung.de/). 

Aber auch dieses Verfahren hat diverse Tücken und Hürden und ist nicht umsonst zu haben. Im Fazit heißt es u.a. Zitat: "Der ungeschützte Versand von elektronischen Rechnung durch das Internet per E-Mail oder anders, erfüllt auch in Zukunft unter keinem denkbaren Gesichtspunkt die gesetzlichen Anforderungen und bleibt strafbewehr untersagt."

Auch weiterhin (nach Umsetzung der geplanten Änderungen) bleibt für den Versand elektronischer Rechnungen die "qualifizierte Signatur" und das "EDI-Verfahren" zulässig. Man muss sich also zukünftig zwischen den 3 Verfahren EDI; qualifizierte Signatur und Prüfpfad entscheiden. Wer elektronische Rechnungen einfach ohne Nutzung eines dieser Verfahren versendet bekommt Probleme beim Vorsteuerabzug.


----------



## Hippo (26 Juli 2011)

Wer will mir nachweisen daß die Rechnung die ich mir aus einem geschickten PDF ausgedruckt habe noch nie einen Briefumschlag von innen gesehen hat ... (zum Thema Vorsteuerabzug)


----------



## saremo (26 Juli 2011)

Wenn der Außenprüfer ins Haus kommt weiß er schon welche Rechnungen betroffen sind, weil der Fiskus das bereits beim Versender festgestellt hat. Dort wird geprüft in welchen Verfahren die Rechnungen versendet werden und ob das den Anforderungen des UStG entspricht. Gibt es dort Mängel werden alle betroffenn Rechnungen erfasst und via Quermitteilungen an die betroffenen FA mitgeteilt.  Es ist leider die Krux an der Sache, dass der Empfänger bestraft wird für die Nachlässigkeiten des Versenders. Ein Fest für den Prüfer. Starfrechtlich relvenat wird es übrigens für den Empfänger nicht wegen "der Rechnung" sondern wegen der "falschen" Angabe in der monatlichen Umsatzsteuererklärung. Dort wird er nämlich seine Umsatzsteuerlast um Vorsteuern reduzieren, ohne das die gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen ( Besitz einer formgerechten Rechnung) vorliegen. Das ist dann Steuerhinterziehung, denn man nahm billigend in Kauf die richtige Steuer zu verkürzen.
Wie sowas ausgehen kann auch neue Entscheidungen: BFH 17.02.2011, VR 39/09, DStR 2011, S. 969 und EuGH v. 12.1.2006, verbundene Rs. C-354/03, C-355/03 und C-484/03 und im Anschluss BFH-Urteil vom 17.2.2011, V R 30/10. Also schön nachlesen wie es richtig geht. Aktuelle infos auch immer hier: http://www.rechnungsaustausch.org/


----------

